# Cap Embroidery - Need Ed Hardy type of embroidery in large quantities



## AngelaSakh (Dec 7, 2010)

I am starting my brand very soon; I am currently in the business planning stage again. I started a year ago, but needed to address other issues in my life, and now the storm has past and I am on the mission of building my brand. I want to launch my company with caps first, and then once the brand is recognized, I will continue with t-shirt and sweatshirts and so on. My question is, I need to understand the embroidery part of caps, I have no idea how it works, is there one company that could supply A to Z? Meaning, I go to them with my logo and they will do the rest? I am also looking for a company that will meet my quantity demands, I am looking at 10,000 orders a week (that might not sound realistic at this time, but I want to go with a company that could meet my demands going forward.)

Thank you all in advance and hoping to hear some advice.


Anzhelika Sakh


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

You should be able to find one company that can help you with everything. PM me with your location if you would like me to suggest a company.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I suggest you attend a convention such as ISS... you can talk with suppliers who will build custom caps (mostly off-shore) in quantities as small as case lots.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I believe strongly that most of the ed hardy kind caps come from china. if you get them done in usa you will not be able to compete especially with embroidery + rhinestones.

Most caps in USA come from china anyway and I doubt if the peak + front panel embroidery together is done in USA.

Wait for october and visit the canton fair in china. You will come across loads of cap suppliers. and trust me they have good capacities. You can also visit their factories. I suggest you do. I did and I have to say it was worth it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

With 10K pc per week, you would: A) yes... go to a trade show and see the programs that are available B) look at timelines and logistics(import or domestic?). C) discuss whether you are a MFG or a fulfilment company AND know what those entail. You have to know what your final price for these items are, create artwork and show examples to your factories.
When you look at that "flow", you are in the realm of big retailers who plan today for next years fashon... spend the big bucks today at a negotiated price for X amount of product guaranteed THEN make their profit 6 to 8 months later. It's good to dream big, but you have a lot of homework to do.


----------



## AngelaSakh (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your valuable input, I know I have a lot to learn, and this website is helping me write my plan in more detail.


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

A lot of the major cap wholesalers have some type of custom overseas program where you can customize pretty much every part of the cap.

Ottocap, for example,has an explanation/examples on their website here:
Otto International, Inc. - Lackpard


----------



## AngelaSakh (Dec 7, 2010)

My graphic designer just send me my first design. I also trademarked my name and registered my company. I really need at least 50 t-shirts and 50 caps ASAP, I am trying to have embroidery done on the caps, and it looks like I can't find a good source. I also need to print my t-shirts and have them slightly embroidered, who should I go to for that? I've been reading a lot of information on this website, and for some reason i am still confused and indecisive. Who do I go to in order to have my t-shirts done from beginning to end.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

If doing 50 and need it ASAP. I would definitely try local first. Check your phonebook and call around your area first. There's always a turn around time so make sure you ask the printer/embroiderer what's their turn around time for your goods. 

They may charge a rush order fee too if you really want it now.


----------



## AngelaSakh (Dec 7, 2010)

I guess my expectations are beyond_ a_ local shop, maybe I need to change my perspective. Would local venders be just as good as a big factory or manufacturing company?

Thank you all for your input,
Angela


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would say in some situations your local shop may be much better than a factory. A factory is putting out as much as they can as fast as they can and are not always as worried about quality. But most of your local shops are concerned about quality because they depend on repeat customers. So they will usually give you a better product and give you more of what you want.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If anything, a local shop will give you the perspective of what would go into the manufacture and price. When you do totally custom and 300 DZ pieces you can get the better price, But you cannot apprecate how much work goes into it untill you look at a single worker scenario. I don't see your idea, and it may not be possible(read: cost effective) to do this on finnished garments. Sometimes you need to distill and simplify to get your idea off the ground. Like I posted earlier, Get prototypes drawn up and send them to 3 or 4 vendors.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

10,000 per week is a half a million hats annualized.

I'm all for planning and I am not attempting to pour cold water or saying "this can't be done." But to me a half million hats is a big number.

I raise this only to get educated, because maybe I think too small, but where on the scale of individual brand volume would this fit? I'll put it another way, how many cap designs sell a half million caps? Is that a big number or a small number. Just curious.

Why do I ask? because in my small custom embroidery shop, I've sold about 500 caps in six months.  Granted these are not unique designs I created, they are logowear. But still, I'm just trying to get my head around these numbers.

Thanks,
Riph
Lookout Mountain Logowear


----------

